# Control Remoto de Alarma Mojado



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Nov 17, 2012)

Se mojo mi control remoto de mi alarma del auto, anexo imagenes...

saque y seque la tarjeta pero funciona a medias, es decir, enciende el led con destellos igual que lo hacia antes de mojarse, pero la alarma no lo detecta...

que me aconsejan que haga? 
creen que si cambio el cristal pueda tener una oportunidad?

cualquier comentario incluso de aliento o desaliento es bien recibido..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2012)

El control remoto se moja . . 

Procedimiento :* primero* quitarle las baterias , segundo *enjuagarlo* y secarlo al sol , o al calorcito de una estufa , o arriba de algo electronico que entibie , tener *al menos* 24 horas de paciencia . . .

Colocar las baterias y probarlo.

¿ Anda ? 

¿ No anda ?  a *sh*orar al campito


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Nov 18, 2012)

> Procedimiento : primero quitarle las baterias , segundo enjuagarlo y secarlo al sol , o al calorcito de una estufa , o arriba de algo electronico que entibie , tener al menos 24 horas de paciencia . . .



hice al pie de la letra el procedimiento y lo mas dificil fue la espera de las 24 hrs. 

 no funciono,  me puse a analizar el circuito, y por lo que me alcance a dar cuenta el circuito integrado es el que controla los pulsadores y codifica la señal, después va a un transistor npn con matricula R25 (2sc3356), de ahi va a otro con matricula L6(2sc1623).

cheque las señales de ambos integrados  (de los dos controles de la alarma), con un osciloscopio,que va a la base del R25 y son similares ondas cuadradas de 6v, pero en el colector de ese TR se ve muy diferente, de echo al pulsar en el control remoto dañado apenas si se mueve el oscilograma. por lo que deduzco que por lo menos ese tr esta abierto, el problema esta en que no tengo y no lo venden en donde vivo, vi que es un transistor mas o menos normal excepto en la frecuencia que es de 1Ghz, mi pregunta seria que con cual puedo sustituirlo que no sea de montaje superficial? o que me pudieras aconsejar.

de antemano agradezco tu ayuda


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Nov 19, 2012)

intente probando con un transistor 9018 y nada, no funciona  tiene caracteristicas similares al 2sc3356.

saque el diagrama de lo que creo es el emisor, por si sirve de algo.



Ostia, el cristal que hace oscilar al transmisor es uno de esos de cuatro patas y no esta oscilando 

creo que ahi esta el error pero no tengo uno después comento que paso ahora queda en pause la reparacion.


----------

